

We All Have 24 Hours - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/we-all-have-24-hours/

======
vitovito
The blog post is content-free, so instead of wasting thirty seconds reading
it, I'd suggest HN members for whom the title is interesting instead grab a
copy of Arnold Bennett's _How to Live on 24 Hours a Day_. Written in 1910, it
is one of the first self-help books, it is firmly in the public domain, and is
a lovely "meta" companion to Getting Things Done.

~~~
bennesvig
Just picked up the Kindle version for free. Thanks for the recommendation.

